# Winter weather Prep



## jambi1214 (Dec 20, 2022)

Hello. Just wanted to see if anyone has ideas, input, or suggestions for extreme weather conditions for sheep. With below 0 weather and wind chills up to -30 coming our way, wanted to know if anything special should be done for the sheep. My 1.5 month old lambs are in barn that is mainly closed, shelter from winds and has area with heat lamp and straw. Adult sheep are in barn that does not have great shelter from wind. Barn is open with straw. Will these guys stay warm enough? I can't put blankets on a dozen of them but can dress lambs some. Should I worry?
Thank you all and hope you all stay warm this week!


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 20, 2022)

Can you at least tarp the areas of barn for a wind break?  That would be my greatest concern.  Bed the floor/soil whatever there and block wind.  Those temps are HARSH.  They'll huddle out of wind and share body heat.


----------



## jambi1214 (Dec 20, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> Can you at least tarp the areas of barn for a wind break?  That would be my greatest concern.  Bed the floor/soil whatever there and block wind.  Those temps are HARSH.  They'll huddle out of wind and share body heat.


I was going to tarp that cattle gate at the barn entrance to at least.give some extra wind break. Thank you. Any concerns for lambs in this temp?


----------



## purplequeenvt (Dec 20, 2022)

Generally speaking, as long as the can get out of the wind and their rumens are full of hay, they’ll stay plenty warm.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 20, 2022)

I don’t even get close to your winter temperatures! I’ll stand back and wave from afar. But temperatures in the low teens will be here in a couple of days. I just moved 5 months ago and there is no barn, nothing. I had to throw up something, biggest concern is heat, so the biggest shelter (2 bowed over cow panels) was wide open. I closed it in with pallets! Maybe you could put up some pallets, drive T posts through them and put a tarp over them to block wind. 
Here’s mine. Not fancy, but it works for now.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 20, 2022)

Animals can take the cold if they have protection from the wind.  Can you use some of the straw bales for a temporary type of wind block from the worst of the wind? Use them along one or 2 sides of the barn inside to block out the wind?   If they are 3-4 high, the sheep should not be able to climb on them and break them down.... not like a goat that wants to play king of the hill all the time.... Even if you only do it for some temporary relief from the wind....for a few days.... so they don't have a chance to tear them up....and yes. block off the gate with a tarp or whatever to stop some of the wind... 
Any old sheets of tin or plywood or anything to use for temp windbreak either????


----------



## mysunwolf (Dec 20, 2022)

Yes, a wind break is all that our sheep need here, with temps in the single digits and wind chills well below zero. That being said, if you have any that are weak, young, or in poor health, things can be different.


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 20, 2022)

We lamb in the pastures during our "normal" cold weather but we are expecting less than normal for the next several days so we do provide wind breaks and heat lamps even though they rarely use them.  I grew up in your area around the town of Campbell.


----------



## jambi1214 (Dec 21, 2022)

Got word wind chills will be 30 below zero temps at -2. Got a tarp over one gate in large barn and small entry gate covered with a partial tarp so they can shelter from wind as best as possible. I actually have a stack of pallets I can put on another end to  block them in even more. Ram has his shelter with hay but has yet to go in it . He is alone in small pasture. Goingto get fresh straw if they have any left!! It's all I can do!! Honestly as I was prepping yesterday I was becoming more worried about naked pigs!! They have houses with fresh stray too. Hopefully everyone will be ok. I'll bring water out periodically but nothing is going to not freeze. Only have 2 buckets with heating elements. been so worried about cold as this cold storm coming!
Thank you all


----------



## jambi1214 (Dec 21, 2022)

Feed store is out of straw course I waited too long so I got wood shavings hopefully that's okay and not too Dusty I'll try and use that more for the pigs and leave the last bale of straw I have for the sheep


----------



## Baymule (Dec 21, 2022)

Straw is not available here, so I’ve used large pine shavings. Deep bed with them, toss fresh ones on top, it will be fine. I’ve used hay too. You have a wind block up, a roof over them, you and your animals will get through this. 

Your pigs have a layer of fat to help keep them warm. They will push up bedding with their snouts and burrow in it. They also will be ok. 

Do you have extra water tubs or buckets? You can bring in small tubs or buckets, place in bathtub to thaw overnight. Trade out buckets and tobs? Of just carry buckets of boiling hot water to top off ice blocks in tubs? Just throwing ideas out there. It will be hard work and you are going to worry all the way through this, but you got this! 
Please let us know how things are going for you, we are concerned too.


----------



## jambi1214 (Dec 21, 2022)

@Baymule thank you thank you! I think I've done everything I can for now and will be watching everyone like a hawk!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 21, 2022)

How long will this super cold last?


----------



## jambi1214 (Dec 21, 2022)

Baymule said:


> How long will this super cold last?


It's only supposed to be for like 2 days thankfully


----------

